

Growing CloudFlare - spahl
http://blog.cloudflare.com/60485157

======
piotrSikora
10% of the Internet? Sorry, but I don't buy it.

~~~
eastdakota
To be clear: 200M uniques over the last 30 days. 10% of the Internet's
visitors. Definitely not 10% of the Internet's traffic.

~~~
piotrSikora
Ah, that makes more sense. Thanks for the explanation. Although, I must say,
that it's odd statistic to look at, for proxy-style service.

------
masonhensley
Congrats guys, we love the service.

TL/DR: They raised a $20M series B from NEA and are touching 10% of the
internet's traffic.

~~~
robtoo
_touching 10% of the internet's traffic_

Not quite. More like: 10% of internet users visit at least one cloudflare-
protected site in any given month.

~~~
masonhensley
Yep, your right- users vs traffic, my bad.

